# VMD 75 VS HTX V?



## JoeYota (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello all, new here, I have a 2014 tundra and I am looking to get a plow, looking at the snowdogg vmd 75 and boss htx v plows. I can get both installed for the same price. My question is with the weights, the boss is almost 250lbs lighter for the same size plow, does that make it better or compared to the snowdogg is it 250lbs less plow and gonna be too light duty and not hold up as well. I will be plowing several driveways and at camp and want a plow to hold up. Thanks Joe!


----------



## WagTE (Nov 6, 2019)

1. Id double Check the compatibility of those plows with your truck. I don't think your year Tundra is the recommended size for the size of the plow you're looking at.
2. for what you say you are using it for the the Snowdogg VMDII or MDII would be perfect for your workload. Best bang for your buck plow out there, will compete with boss, western etc in every way especially with the LED light upgrade.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Boss has the '14 Tundra listed for their HTX-V plows. Go to their web site and look up plows that fit your truck.

NYH1.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I had the Boss HTX V 7.5 I found that with only 2 trip springs it would trip WAY to easy. I took it back and traded it in for VXT lost $1500 dollars but MUCH happier.


----------



## JoeYota (Oct 30, 2019)

I ended up calling a dealer that sold both and he suggested with the amount I will be plowing to go up to the boss vxt 8'2" poly, he said the htxv was a glorified side by side plow and to light for my use and the 7.5 foot snowdog will be narrow and truck will be in the pickers plowing. I will also be getting a leveling/stiffening kit that includes a front diff drop and also getting a grounds keeps plow edge installed. Thanks for the replays, I will post pictures at the end of the month when plow is installed. 

Thanks

Joe


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

JoeYota said:


> I ended up calling a dealer that sold both and he suggested with the amount I will be plowing to go up to the boss vxt 8'2" poly, he said the htxv was a glorified side by side plow and to light for my use and the 7.5 foot snowdog will be narrow and truck will be in the pickers plowing. I will also be getting a leveling/stiffening kit that includes a front diff drop and also getting a grounds keeps plow edge installed. Thanks for the replays, I will post pictures at the end of the month when plow is installed.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe


Looking forward to seeing the pictures. When I had my 2012 Tundra I came very close to putting an 8'2" VXT on it but, ended up going with a used 8' Fisher because it was my cheapest rout.


----------

